# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Обновления >  Обновление розницы на ред.3.0

## maevskij74

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста разобраться с обновлением.
1С Предприятие 8.3 Розница(базовая) 2.3(2.3.13.18) как перейти на ред.3.0? Если обновляю через конфигуратор то дойдя до Реорганизации информации кнопка принять не активна,!записи регистра сведений стали неуникальными.Если создаю новую базу просит лицензию..Подскажите пожалуйста,что делаю не так.

----------


## Online_Z

> 1С Предприятие 8.3 Розница(базовая) 2.3(2.3.13.18) как перейти на ред.3.0? Если обновляю через конфигуратор то дойдя до Реорганизации информации кнопка принять не активна,!


Структура конфигурации "1С:Розница, редакция 3.0" очень сильно отличается от редакции 2.3, поэтому стандартное обновление конфигурации технически невозможно.
Переход осуществляется путем переноса в новую чистую базу Розницы, редакции 3.0 справочных данных и остатков на указанную пользователем дату. 
Отсюда





> Если создаю новую базу просит лицензию..Подскажите пожалуйста,что делаю не так.


В базовой версии новую информационную базу можно создавать ТОЛЬКО из шаблона конфигурации базовой розницы, иначе программа начинает запрашивать пин-код из 15 цифр , как для версии ПРОФ.

P.S.
Я бы пока не спешил с переходом на 3.0, пусть косяки исправят и перенос отладят.

----------

maevskij74 (20.09.2022)

----------


## maevskij74

В базовой версии новую информационную базу можно создавать ТОЛЬКО из шаблона конфигурации базовой розницы, иначе программа начинает запрашивать пин-код из 15 цифр , как для версии ПРОФ.

P.S.
Я бы пока не спешил с переходом на 3.0, пусть косяки исправят и перенос отладят.

Новую базу создаю именно из шаблона,лицензию все равно просит.

----------


## maevskij74

Проблема решилась установкой последнего релиза. Лицензию больше не просит.

----------


## Online_Z

> Проблема решилась установкой последнего релиза. Лицензию больше не просит.


Так и должно быть - при создании новой базы с конфигурацией, которая соостветствует уже установленной лицензии, информационная база должна запускаться без запроса лицензии.
Лицензия запрашивается в случае, если конфигурация запускаемой информационной базы отличается от той, которую допускает лицензия или информационная база была создана вовсе без конфигурации.

----------

